# Case 580E and Boss Plow Box?



## dozerman21 (Sep 19, 2009)

Can a 4WD Case 580E (with cab) handle a Boss 12' box? I know heavier, wet snows will make a difference, just wondering on a 4" snow or so how it will do, if anyone has used one? I'm mostly wondering about the push power. I think is weighs around 12K lbs, and should have 63 net HP, 181 net torque.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You might have a little trouble on a long run. I would use 3rd gear to get a little more speed. Never overheated the torque converter. You can get it done.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Is this something you own? If not this may not be your best option. We plowed with them forever till smaller to mid size excavators got popular. It's nice with a hoe if you got somewhere to push off on long runs.

Never leave piles, If you loose traction plow in front of the pile or back up get some speed and ram the pile till you reach the end. Not recommended. This could split your pusher in a small spot. Never had no problem with loader arms. If your going to do a wally world or similar you will need another machine. 

You would need two hoes on wally world size property. Now we just use a loader with a 16 - 14' pusher with a truck helping out. A hoe and a 12' pusher is okay but you should respond back with some kind of scope of work you intend on performing or was awarded.

This maybe the reason you have not got other advice or opinion from other members. Good Luck


----------



## dozerman21 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a Cat 420E and Case 580M as well. They push the 12' boxes fine, just trying to figure out if this particular 580E will. I already have it, it's just an older machine that I had some more properties come through so I'm considering a box for this one. It's around 5 acres, mostly wide open. The runs wouldn't be extremely long. Boss said they recommend their box for a 60+ hp machine...this is 63 net.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dozerman21 said:


> I have a Cat 420E and Case 580M as well. They push the 12' boxes fine, just trying to figure out if this particular 580E will. I already have it, it's just an older machine that I had some more properties come through so I'm considering a box for this one. It's around 5 acres, mostly wide open. The runs wouldn't be extremely long. Boss said they recommend their box for a 60+ hp machine...this is 63 net.


You own it work it. I see no problems as long as it's a solid runner. Your investment on the box is up to you, Just don't go over the 12'. Good Luck


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Up until last year we were still using a JD 310C. It was 4x4 and probably similar HP. On a wet/heavy snow it chugged. We mainly ran it in 2nd gear unless a real light snow. Not as fast. Not as comfy in the cab as newer machines. On WM sized lots it was okay. Not overly spectacular, but adequate. On the wet snows we simply took smaller bites or made shorter runs. Weight was similar and I'm thinking HP was very close to what you are describing. Not a true apples to apples comparison but might be of some comfort to you knowing an older/under HP JD was able to handle it. We replaced it with a 2005 NH machine. Heater blows you out, weighs 18,800lbs and has 110hp. Boy howdy was that a nice upgrade. lol


----------

